# IMATS London 2012 Haul!



## Hippymeow (Feb 6, 2012)

So this weekend I went to IMATS! It was my first time going and i absolutly loved it!





  	Heres the goodies I got! I have to say i am loving my inglot palette, i cant tear my eyes away from it! Beautiful!
  	(For more in detail stuff i'll link my blog post here) *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.

  	xox


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 6, 2012)

I herard about the awesome discounts that Illamasqua was having at IMATS London. I wish they would come to the ones in the states!!!! Great haul!!! Those glitters look fab!!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 6, 2012)

Great haul!  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Hippymeow (Feb 7, 2012)

@ dilligaf They really were amazing! So glad that was one of the first places i went, as it was packed only half hour after I visited!


----------

